# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فيلم الاثارة The Lazarus Project 2008 مترجم ديفيدى ريب DVDRip بحجم 192 ميجا على اكثر

## MiSteR LoNeLy

The Lazarus Project 2008 

 


الفيلم مترجم
الجودة: DVDRip
الحجم : 192 ميجا!
صيغة الفيلم: rmvb



للتحميل بأقصي سرعة استخدم برنامج IDM v5.12.
لمشاهدة الفيلم بدون مشاكل استخدم برنامج RealPlayer 11 Gold Plus Final.
لفك الضغط بدون مشاكل استخدم Winrar 2008 Crystal.




التحميـــــل

* يمكنك تحميل جزء من اي سيرفر و جزء ثاني من اي سيرفر آخر

____________________________________________

rapidshare
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39472
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39473

____________________________________________

mediafire
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39442
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39440

____________________________________________

ibox
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39477
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39478

____________________________________________

zshare
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39436
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39435

____________________________________________

fileflyer.com
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39459
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39430

____________________________________________

Vip-File.com
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39445
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39446

____________________________________________

filefactory
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39423
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39424

____________________________________________

Sharedzilla.com
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39441
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39439

____________________________________________

filesend
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39437
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39432

____________________________________________

sendspace
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39434
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39431

____________________________________________

egoshare
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39484
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39485

____________________________________________

megaupload
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39426
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39443

____________________________________________

ifile
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39433
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39438

____________________________________________

Uploaded.to
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39421
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39422

____________________________________________

fileshost
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39489
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39490

____________________________________________

Load.to
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39491
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39492

____________________________________________

upload.ae
الجزء الأول - http://1tool.biz/39493
الجزء الثاني - http://1tool.biz/39494

----------


## بياض الثلج

صلاة النبي .. الله أكبر الكمبيوتر خاف مني جد :SnipeR (7): 

هيو الجزء الأول قرب يخلص ما اخد مني شي وبدي ابلش بالجزء الثاني :Eh S(14): 

صبااااااااااااح الظهر ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12): ما اتفقنا ع هيك  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12): 

في خطأ صار بالصوت من الملف مو راضي يفك الضغط :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا سلام عليك  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكراااااااااااااااا على المرووووووووور

----------


## بياض الثلج

جنني الفلم بنزل بس ما عم يرضى يكمل فك الضغط 

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Bl (12):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

انتي نزلتي الجزئين الاول والتاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لازم تنزليهن مع بعظ ويكونو بملف واحد وبعدين انشالله بفك ضغطهم الاتنين وبفتح الفلم معك.......

----------


## بياض الثلج

لا نزلت واحد بس عشان هيك 

خلص هلا بنزل التاني نزل نزل ما نزل  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

نزلتو  وشوف شو بيطلع

----------


## anoucha

:Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


 :Eh S(14): أنوشه صار لازم نحبسك بسجن الحصن  :Eh S(14): 

 :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## anoucha

> أنوشه صار لازم نحبسك بسجن الحصن


لييييييييييييش :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ما بعرف ليش هيك بصراحة انا عندي نزل وعادي no problem

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما الي نصيب أشوفه  :Eh S(14):

----------


## anoucha

يي الحمدللله ما رح تشوفو هاردلك حبيبتي :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

وقاعدة بتسألي ليش آه؟؟؟ ماشي حسابك ليوم الحساب 

وصدقيني لأشتريه شريه خاوة وأحكيلك قصته اخليكي تخافي وتنرعبي وتصيري تنامي والضو مضوي  :Icon29:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بس يا بياض الثلج هاد الفلم اروع فلم حضرته في حياتي وقصته ما دام انه ما نزل عندك واحد بدخل السجن وبنحكم عليه بالاعدام وبتكون اله زوجه وبنت صغيرة يا الله ما احلاها بس بعطوه فرصة للحياه مرة تانية بانه يعيش بعيد عن زوجته وبنته وبصير يقنعوه انه لا اله بنت ولا زوجه بس هو بصر على انه يرجعلهم ........طبعا هدول بكونو من مركز واصلاح وتأهيل لشركة خاصة خلينا نحكي .....بس لو تشوفي كيف موقف زوجته لما رجعلهم للبيت .....شئ ببكي وحياه الله

----------

